# Oceanmaster heaver



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

The 8-12oz model in like new condition $100 rod is located in Nova


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Pics added in the other thread.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Sold.


----------

